# Is it safe to take Validol in pregnancy?



## VeraNika (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi, I am 18w pregnant with twins. Had a meeting with consultant last week and they found glucose during urine test (+1) – suspect gestational diabetes. I did blood test last Thursday and will see consultant in a week. Last night I woke up as I felt my internal organs are being squeezed and I felt very uncomfortable and got up and went to another room. Suddenly my heart started racing, I felt terrible throbbing and loud noise in my ears. I thought I was going to faint. But I did not and these symptoms gradually subsided and I actually went to work in an hour. I am not overweight and experienced similar symptoms twice during teenage years but never since. I remember my mum gave me Validol during these episodes.  I have diagnosed prolapse of mitral valve, which never affected my life before.  So I wonder, if it can be safe to take if I have these attracts? My consultant is aware of the diagnosis and sent for ECG (which is fine) and echo (which is end of October). 
Thank you in advance for your advice.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi veranika 

I'm not sure whether you can take it or not as it's not something I am very familiar with. It would be best to check with a pharmacist or your doctor. 

Also if you have another one of those episodes then I would advise seeing your doctor. 

Kaz xxx


----------

